# pink tinge too crinone gel ??????????



## donn1 (Jan 17, 2006)

hi

I am 5 days post a 2 day transferr and this am a load of the crinone gel came out, tinged pink, am now worried af is on her way, can someone please help as never had this before, normally comes away white
thanks for any replies

donn1


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

Crinone residue does have a tendency to be pinky/peachy/beige in colour so sounds perfectly normal to me (I've used it several times).  

It may also just be a little bit of residue old blood from the EC and/or ET procedures coming away mixed with the Crinone.

If you use the search tool you'll find quite a few other posts/threads asking the same question as you.

Good luck
Natasha


----------

